# Mom's homemade cake...



## Hanyuu (Apr 11, 2020)

So I just got a cake in the mail from mum, wishing me a happy birthday.
Only thing is it's nowhere near my birthday?
Is this like meant to be a funny thing or what?
If it's an actual aspect of the game would it not make more sense to have it arrive on your actual birthday?


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 11, 2020)

This isn't the first time I've seen this come up.

I wonder if it's intentional? Or it could be a glitch... Do you time travel at all by chance?


----------



## NewHope (Apr 11, 2020)

I got mine on my birthday.


----------



## Hanyuu (Apr 11, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> This isn't the first time I've seen this come up.
> 
> I wonder if it's intentional? Or it could be a glitch... Do you time travel at all by chance?


I do, but have never TT'd more than a day at a time, I don't leave whatever month I'm in


----------



## swifterly (Apr 13, 2020)

This happened to me too I had just done a bunch of time travel trying to fix the "I've moved out" glitch but I never went near my actual birthday, nor went past it... but when I returned to synced time I got the birthday cake


----------

